

Ask HN: Document-Oriented Version Controlled Database - alexchamberlain

I would like a database that is document-oriented (think MongoDB) and performs version control on the documents (think Git). Anyone know of one?<p>If not, any one interested in designing/architecting/implementing one?
======
johnx123-up
Probably, Mongoid::Versioning?

